# Furacão KIRK (Atlântico 2012 #AL11)



## Vince (29 Ago 2012 às 11:46)

Nova Tempestade tropical, embora esteja com aspecto de estar a enfrentar dificuldades


----------



## FranciscoSR (29 Ago 2012 às 12:56)

Boas!!

Estamos concorridos este ano


----------



## LMCG (30 Ago 2012 às 10:07)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Boas!!
> 
> Estamos concorridos este ano



Parece que existe uma remota possibilidade de atingir as Flores e Corvo...
2 Furacões a atingirem os Açores no espaço de 2 semanas seria inédito!


----------



## miguel (30 Ago 2012 às 10:18)

LMCG disse:


> Parece que pode atingir as Flores e Corvo...
> 2 Furacões a atingirem os Açores no espaço de 2 semanas seria inédito!



A mim parece que vai passar bem longe ainda assim dos açores!!


----------



## LMCG (30 Ago 2012 às 16:13)

Já é furacão!!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2012 às 17:37)




----------



## FranciscoSR (30 Ago 2012 às 17:52)

Acho que é quase-inédito passarem dois furacões perto dos Açores, em menos de um mês. O Gordon fez das suas... e este passa pertinho. Para mim, já é uma diferença que se nota ao longo dos anos. Esou pouco informado, talvez já houve anos piores lol


----------



## AzoreanShark (30 Ago 2012 às 18:58)

Parece que vai manter-se furacão bastante tempo, mas felizmente não deve afectar nenhuma ilha.


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2012 às 22:46)

No NHC são profissionais mas eu não me fio nem um pouco no Kirk... De sábado para domingo não deve subir o atlântico tão rapidamente...


----------



## FranciscoSR (30 Ago 2012 às 23:07)

A mim, parece-me possível que o Kirk seja desviado mais para os Açores no Sábado...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp

Não?


----------



## AzoreanShark (31 Ago 2012 às 00:10)

FranciscoSR disse:


> A mim, parece-me possível que o Kirk seja desviado mais para os Açores no Sábado...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp
> 
> Não?



Costumam haver adaptações muito grandes nestas previsões?


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2012 às 01:04)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Acho que é quase-inédito passarem dois furacões perto dos Açores, em menos de um mês. O Gordon fez das suas... e este passa pertinho. Para mim, já é uma diferença que se nota ao longo dos anos. Esou pouco informado, talvez já houve anos piores lol



Que eu saiba houve pelo menos 1 ano em que dois sistemas tropicais passaram pelos Açores e com pouco tempo de intervalo, foi em 1992, nesse ano as tempestades BONNIE e CHARLEY passaram pelo Arquipélago.


----------



## FranciscoSR (31 Ago 2012 às 01:09)

MSantos disse:


> Que eu saiba houve pelo menos 1 ano em que dois sistemas tropicais passaram pelos Açores e com pouco tempo de intervalo, foi em 1992, nesse ano as tempestades BONNIE e CHARLEY passaram pelo Arquipélago.



Pois, lol. Preguiçoso não pesquisei.


----------



## AzoreanShark (31 Ago 2012 às 08:50)

Tive a pesquisar pela Internet, e é mais provável ir para mais longe dos Açores do que para mais próximo, pelas trajectórias que vi por aí...   Está previsto que se torne um Major de categoria 4.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 10:08)

O Kirk é um pequeno e compacto furacão que nesta altura o NHC mantém com com 90kt e 960mb, embora várias estimativas já o suportem como sendo um _major_ (>95kt) nesta altura.






Quanto a haver surpresas no trajecto é altamente improvável pois desde há vários dias que que modelos quer ensembles de modelos tem mostrado um confortável consenso em que nem surpresas na intensidade, quer para baixo quer para cima parecem implicar no trajecto, o que se pode ver olhando para a variação dos 3 modelos BAM por exemplo (BAM shallow,BAM medium,BAM deep).












Começará a ser puxado para Nordeste de forma rápida por este cavado/zona frontal que tem a noroeste adquirindo um movimento bastante rápido e perdendo as características tropicais rapidamente daqui a 2 ou 3 dias.


----------



## Daniel253 (31 Ago 2012 às 10:47)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


H2





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Azor (1 Set 2012 às 13:43)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Acho que é quase-inédito passarem dois furacões perto dos Açores, em menos de um mês. O Gordon fez das suas... e este passa pertinho. Para mim, já é uma diferença que se nota ao longo dos anos. Esou pouco informado, talvez já houve anos piores lol



Inédito?
Olhe que não não é tão inédito quanto isso. É bastante cíclico até. 

Vai uma ajuda? 



> Os ciclones tropicais do Atlântico têm a sua origem mais comum em perturbações que surgem na faixa das calmarias inter-tropicais, em geral na área oceânica a oeste do arquipélago de Cabo Verde, as quais, depois de um percurso de alguns dias em direcção ao oeste, ao longo do qual vão ganhando força, descrevem um arco em direcção ao nordeste, quase sempre com início nas proximidades das Caraíbas. Esse percurso leva-as a atravessar as Antilhas e a atingir a zona costeira da América do Norte, áreas onde a maioria destas tempestades se dissipa. Contudo, a inflexão para nordeste pode ocorrer mais cedo, ou a existência de um fluxo de oeste a grande altitude cria condições propícias para um rápido movimento para leste, levando a que a tempestade se dirija para a zona central do Atlântico Norte. Quando tal acontece, as tempestades tendem a seguir um percurso que as faz passar a noroeste das ilhas do Grupo Ocidental dos Açores, transformando-se, a nordeste do arquipélago, em depressões extra-tropicais que se dissipam sobre o noroeste da Europa.





> Estes percursos típicos, na realidade reflexo directo da circulação geral da atmosfera, fazem com que a frequência de passagem destas tempestades sobre as ilhas dos Açores seja maior nas Flores e Corvo, decrescendo rapidamente de oeste para leste ao longo dos Grupos Central e Oriental. Se considerarmos como tendo atingido os Açores os ciclones tropicais cujo centro passou a menos de 100 km de qualquer das ilhas, no período 1950-2000 (ou seja em 50 anos), *os Açores foram atingidos por 24 ciclones tropicais, o que dá uma frequência de 0,48/ano. Tal significa que nos Açores os ciclones tropicais ocorrem com um período de retorno de sensivelmente dois anos*.






> Nos Açores, os ciclones tropicais mais intensos, atingindo as ilhas por vezes com força de furacão, são em geral aqueles que percorreram trajectos mais curtos, inflectindo directamente para nordeste a partir da zona central do Atlântico e aproximando-se do arquipélago pelo sul e su-sudoeste. As tempestades que se aproximam dos Açores vindas de sudoeste ou oés-sudoeste, em geral depois de terem passado nas Caraíbas ou nas proximidades da costa americana, atingem quase sempre o arquipélago já em fase adiantada de dissipação.





Aqui podes ver a lista de Ciclones Tropicais que se sabe terem atravessado os Açores no período 1886-1944, ou seja antes da observação regular por avião, até porque com certeza devem ter passado muitos mais pelo arquipélago nos séculos anteriores. 

(http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clima_dos_Açores)

A história açoriana está repleta de referências aos mesmos quando alude a várias catástrofes naturais relatadas do século XV ao século XVIII. Se tiveres mais curiosidade em pesquisar sobre os mesmos e os seus efeitos destruidores nas ilhas, podes ir consultar as _Saudades da Terra _de Gaspar Frutuoso, as _Crónicas da Província de S. João Evangelista das Ilhas dos Açores_, bem como na _Historia Insulana _de António Cordeiro.


Furacões e Ciclones não são e nunca foram novidade alguma nos Açores. Não sei o porquê da palavra "inédito" .
O que é novidade é o "espalhafato exagerado" que a Comunicação Social tem feito ultimamente desde a passagem dos mais recentes furacões Gordon pelo arquipélago, mas pronto, o homem tem sempre a memória curta!

Falando mais recentemente, lembro me como se fosse ontem do Charley, Tânia, e do Bonnie, mas não se "pegava tanto de cabeça" naquela altura como pegam agora. (huhuhuhuhu não, não) Eu penso que foi incompreensível e pouco aceitável o alarido gerado nas esferas oficiais e oficiosas a propósito do Gordon. Conseguiu gerar-se uma histeria colectiva, absolutamente injustificada. Pessoas fechadas em casa, ou a pregar portas e janelas, ataques de pânico e alguma confusão. Se era para mostrar que os responsáveis estavam preparados, não era preciso porque se sabia. Nunca se viu dantes nos Açores tanta histeria só por causa de um furacão. 
Antigamente dava-se os alertas e os avisos principais. That's it! Hoje caiu-se no exagero. Houve muita gente nas ilhas que não achou piada alguma ao que a Comunicação Social fez. Em vez de alertarem as pessoas, propagaram o terror. 


As previsões meteorológicas também não ficaram muito bem na foto, pois as certezas absolutas que deixaram antever não abonam as capacidades de cada um dos responsáveis. Nem o furacão passou propriamente entre as duas ilhas com os ventos jupiterianos anunciados nem as tão faladas ondas de 17 metros que terão ocorrido à noite e longe dos olhos dos fiéis, são facilmente acreditáveis face ao espalhanço da restante previsão. Os antigos das ilhas sempre lidaram melhor com estes fenómenos. Hoje com tanta tecnologia e tanto avanço acaba-se sem querer por cair na loucura e no exagero. E o pior é que, para a próxima, já ninguém acredita, e pode ser então que o lobo apareça. 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2012 às 14:32)

Nos Açores passam sempre ciclones tropicais, mais próximos, mais longe, quase todos os anos, embora também não se deva dizer que é propriamente uma rotina os que acertam nas ilhas. Uma imagem dos trajectos centrada em Ponta Delgada e incluindo trajectos até 200 milhas desse ponto, usando uma base de dados desde 1842 (170 anos). Se metesse as Flores como ponto de referência apareceriam muitos mais.







Geralmente o que resta já não são ciclones muito intensos, embora efectivamente em termos históricos já tenha havido ocasionalmente ciclones tropicais a causar tragédias nos Açores, embora isso já seja bastante mais raro.

E já que falam nisso, acidentalmente descobri em arquivos quando procurava outras coisas de Portugal aqui para o fórum, um novo ciclone tropical nos Açores em 1946, e o mesmo entretanto acabou a fazer parte duma tese de mestrado de reanálise de um estudante de Meteo da Universidade de Miami há 2 anos atrás, e em breve será incorporada na climatologia oficial pelo que me disseram.


Quanto ao "captain" Kirk, não só não vai para os Açores como parece já ter começado a fase da sua destruição pelo _shear_ daquele cavado a noroeste


----------



## Azor (1 Set 2012 às 14:47)

Vince disse:


> E já que falam nisso, acidentalmente descobri em arquivos quando procurava outras coisas de Portugal aqui para o fórum, um novo ciclone tropical nos Açores em 1946, e o mesmo entretanto acabou a fazer parte duma tese de mestrado de reanálise de um estudante de Meteo da Universidade de Miami há 2 anos atrás, e em breve será incorporada na climatologia oficial pelo que me disseram.



Obrigado colega Vince! 
Reforça sem dúvida o que eu escrevi!

Curiosamente, minha avó (falecida há 1 ano com 94 primaveras) ainda falou-me dessa grande tempestade de 1946 que causou muitas desgraças em S. Miguel e em algumas outras ilhas, em que rochas enormes do tamanho de casas foram arrastadas para a cidade de P. Delgada trazidas pelas marés, muitas casas da orla costeira foram galgadas pela fúria do mar e ainda houve muitas embarcações que desapareceram no mar e outras em que morreram afogadas muita gente.
São relatos dos antigos que brevemente espero poder confontá-los quando esta interessante tese estiver disponível.

Cumprimentos


----------



## FranciscoSR (1 Set 2012 às 15:10)

Obrigado pelas infos. Realmente eu não estou nada informado para um rapaz de 22 anos.

Realmente aquela emissão durante toda a madrugada (com paragens, claro) acho que foi exagerada. Deu para manter as pessoas informadas, claro, mas acho que gerou-se, como o Azor diz, "propaganda de terror". No início da madrugada, lembro-me bem de ver alguns jornalistas a dizerem coisas do género: "o vento já começa a soprar e bem, já se sente grandes rajadas, e a chuva já começa a cair com forte intensidade." Eu moro perto de uma zona onde eles filmaram e pude comprovar que estavam a exagerar muito no que diziam! Até nas 
 imagens podíamos confirmar que não correspondia ao que eles relatavam.

Enfim....


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2012 às 15:20)

Quanto a mim não vi nenhuma "propaganda de terror", antes pelo contrário, naquele dia ao acompanhar a RTP Açores pela Internet vi das raras vezes na vida uma emissão a sério do que é um serviço público de televisão por cá, parecia até que estava a ver uma TV qualquer dos EUA a acompanhar um evento meteorológico.
Claro que se dizem muitas asneiras e há excessos e erros naturais decorrentes de uma emissão ao vivo, mas caramba, isso é normal em qualquer emissão ao vivo, só quem nunca passou por isso é que não sabe como as coisas são.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Set 2012 às 15:40)

Penso que não vale a pena prolongar a discussão. Se não se avisa e, supostamente, não se tomam medidas, "aqui d'el Rei" que são muito incompetentes e o "estado" não protege a população. Se, como deve ser, se emitem avisos e se tomam medida, ele já é "espalhar o terror" e para a próxima nenguém os leva a sério.
É excusado. Quando se fala em proteção civil é impossível haver opiniões unanimes... Antecipar o perigo acarreta sempre um certo grau de incerteza... com o qual há que saber lidar... Particularmente os cidadãos em geral!
Vale sempre mais a pena exagerar pelo excesso de prevenção do que criticar depois porque não se fez nada...
Mas é apenas e só mais uma opinião... não pretendo alimentar, de forma alguma, qualquer tipo de polémicas....
MeteoCumprimentos!


----------



## Azor (1 Set 2012 às 16:52)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Obrigado pelas infos. Realmente eu não estou nada informado para um rapaz de 22 anos.
> 
> Realmente aquela emissão durante toda a madrugada (com paragens, claro) acho que foi exagerada. Deu para manter as pessoas informadas, claro, mas acho que gerou-se, como o Azor diz, "propaganda de terror". No início da madrugada, lembro-me bem de ver alguns jornalistas a dizerem coisas do género: "o vento já começa a soprar e bem, já se sente grandes rajadas, e a chuva já começa a cair com forte intensidade." Eu moro perto de uma zona onde eles filmaram e pude comprovar que estavam a exagerar muito no que diziam! Até nas
> imagens podíamos confirmar que não correspondia ao que eles relatavam.
> ...





Aquela emissão em directo foi um exagero. Houve muita gente nas ilhas que nem ligou àquilo. Compreendo que os amigos do Continente achem isso "brilhante" e muito bom etc e tal (porque com certeza devem de estar habituados com estas emissões fantásticas), mas já os Açores e os Açorianos,  sempre tiveram uma maneira diferente de lidarem com esses fenómenos meteorológicos, e estas "festas" na Comunicação Social nos Açores são muito recentes, pra não dizer mesmo recentíssimas e desde 2006 para cá que temos vindo a cair no exagero. Uma pena. 

O Dr Pedro Mata Meteorologista da Delegação Regional do IM dos Açores, foi o próprio a referir que a Comunicação Social do Continente gosta muito de "brilhar em grande". Aliás já houve outras situações em que ele se referiu da mesma maneira aos amigos do Continente, cada vez que há mau tempo. Portanto se ele como meteorologista referiu tal coisa, quem somos nós para pensar o contrário...

Por favor, vejam, o problema não é não avisar, mas sim caírmos na esparrela duma comunicação social alarmista, insensata, sensacionalista e irresponsável (aquela dos jornalistas nos lugares das tragédias previsíveis não lembrava ao diabo!). 

Haja juízo e, sobretudo, bom senso. O passado dos Açores tem um grande historial de acontecimentos nesta matéria, só que o homem infelizmente tem a memória curta, muito curta mesmo, e acabam sem querer por cair nos mesmos erros que os repórteres do Continente. "Chove copiosamente em P. Delgada" (até deu-me para rir  ) isso dito por um jornalista em directo na RTP - Açores, quando há muitos dias invernais muito piores quando comparados com o que se passou com este furacão, e de que ninguém ouve falar em directos fantásticos no acompanhamento de tempestades.
Os açorianos não estão habituados a tanta "animação televisiva" desta natureza, por isso que muita gente quando entrevistada pelos jornalistas nas ilhas de S. Miguel e Santa Maria antes da chegada deste furacão, nem ligaram bola a isto. Muitas das pessoas até riram-se com o exagero que foi levado a cabo só por causa deste Gordon.

Concordo que "mais vale prevenir", mas transformar este fenómeno da natureza num filme piroso americano, haja paciência! 
À custa deste furacão tive conhecimento de 2 pessoas que deram entrada no hospital depressivos com ataques de pânico. ´Parece incrível mas foi verdade. Isto é alertar? A meu ver isto é propagar o terror da forma como a Comunicação Social faz. 

Sempre presenciei tempestades desta natureza aqui nos Açores, eu amigos meus, familiares, avós etc e nunca ninguém se lembra de tanta histeria na televisão por causa disto nem nunca dantes ouvi ninguém ir parar ao hospital com ataques de pânico por causa de um furacão. Querem tentar passar a ideia às pessoas que estas coisas são inéditas nos Açores, quando a nossa realidade diz-nos supostamente o contrário.  Precauções, acautelamentos, devem ser tomados sim em situações desta natureza, claro! Agora, que pretenderam tirar dividendos políticos, sem dúvida, não era preciso tanto espectáculo, acabou por ser prejudicial e não benéfico.

Moral da história, o furacão "Comunicação Social" foi bem mais violento que o próprio furacão Gordon 

Infelizmente a verdade é que a Comunicação social teima em exercer o poder sem que a Constituição o permita e sem ter meios adequados, nem humanos, nem físicos nem, infelizmente, intelectualmente organizados. A Comunicação Social é um serviço, não um poder, ao dispor do mundo real e não do da fantasia. Prevenir não é alardoar, os cuidados sérios fazem-se sem alardes, porque afinal de contas, o maior perigo deste tipo de jornalismo é a descredibilização. E se isso infetar a nossa, quem perde somos nós. Afinal de contas, não é à toa que se diz que a Comunicação Social, é o segundo Estado/Poder.

Enfim, venham mais Gordon's e menos histerias 

Cumprimentos


----------



## FranciscoSR (1 Set 2012 às 19:18)

Well said


----------



## irpsit (3 Set 2012 às 01:00)

Restos do Kirk, que agora já nem sequer é tropical estão neste momento a entrar aqui na Islândia onde estou.

Para já, já chove forte e a temperatura está anormalmente elevada, mas tirando isso ninguém daria pela diferença de uma normal tempestade de outono na Islândia. Para amanhã o vento vai ser forte, mas isso é normal aqui. Reporto os detalhes no seguimento europeu.


----------

